# Lost Key Marina



## flyfishbozeman (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be staying at the Lost Key Resort and Marina with my mom when I am in town in a few days. How is the fishing near the marina and in Big Lagoon? I willbe on an ocean kayak.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

might still be early for fish on the grass flats...not sure but, the warmer weather we've had should help...good luck...


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

The water is still very cold and I haven't had any luck the past 3 trips to Big Lagoon. Haven't tried around Lost Key, though. Maybe we'll get a warm spell soon!


----------

